# How to download android apps to PC ?



## har (Jun 28, 2011)

Is there any way to download Android apps to my PC and then transfer it to my Android device ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 28, 2011)

I've PMed you.

Yes you can download and transfer the .apk files.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 28, 2011)

you can do that, but not from the official google's android market, you always get the apps OVER THE AIR. but you can do that from most 3rd party websites..


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 28, 2011)

yes. from outside source but not from Android Market.


----------



## har (Jun 28, 2011)

@comp@ddict -Thanks a lot

Thanks everyone !!


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 28, 2011)

Buy .apk file and then directly transfer it to your cellphone !


----------



## noob (Jun 28, 2011)

STOP PIRACY...SUPPORT DEVELOPERS and BUY ..****ing BUY Apps..costs only 100-200 Rs MAX....




Scientia Wiz said:


> Directly download .apk file and then directly transfer it to your cellphone through PC Suite you use !



you dont require PC suite..just connect phone to  USB  and transfer files as you do on Pen Drive.

or if you have WiFi then its even more simple...Install App "WebSharing" , open your phone SD card on browser and send files.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 28, 2011)

If u have LG Smartphone , U can go to their App store and download to PC. They have a few good free apps. The biggest disadvantage is some of the apps here are old versions.

Also u can download from Android Market ( very very reliable source )  as lot of apps are free.

If u don't have wifi or GPRS, then it really matters. Hope google should give an option to download to PC for free apps or at least they should give the option to directly install the application to the phone ( or thru SDK ) if u connect the phone to the pc via USB


----------



## raksrules (Jun 29, 2011)

You can get many android apps on getjar.com. You may download the APK from there. I downloaded the cutherope.apk yesterday only and yes it is legal and official.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 29, 2011)

Close thread mods, OP has his purpose served.


----------

